
How my Mac Book Pro 2017 destroyed 2 USB-C devices - zdw
https://smallhacks.wordpress.com/2018/05/23/how-my-mac-book-pro-2017-destroyed-2-usb-c-devices/
======
ksec
May be another Class Action? I doubt Apple will fix it for free if it was over
a year. Not to mention the damaged USB Disk, and the invaluable data inside.

Killed Airport, No Mac mini update, No iMac Redesign or just thinner bezel, No
Mac Pro in 2018, Worst MBP in Apple's history. Apple now is nothing more then
an iPhone company. And Mac is something they "care" about when they have spare
time.

